# cat toys



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My cats hang in my bedroom 90% of the time. So there are alot of cat toys in my room. I keep some of them in a basket which they have access to. I also have a small scratching post for them as well.

So i was wondering.....Am i the only adult here that has cat toys in the bedroom?
I want to keep my cats happy. :]

Thanks.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

There is not a room in my house without cat toys, although I have nothing as tidy as a basket. I leave the organization of the toys up to the cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My living room, the den, the hallways...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin leaves his squeaky mouse on my desk, sometimes on a book I'm reading.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Toys in the bedroom? Try in the bed! LoL. This morning there was a small soft blue ball a velvet mouse and an orange boa. I think they are the result of overnight hunts brought to show us how useless at hunting we are and what a good job they are so good :0)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oo In the bedroom.. under the bed. stuffed in a drawer if they can pry it open.. under pillows.. On the pillows esp. while I sleep. In shoes.. I once tried to corral all the cats toys in an unused kitty cup style bed for awhile.. yeah right!! :kittyball


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

lol DH and I wake up covered in toys. Our cat Choo carries them to us and drapes them over us as we sleep.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for your replies everyone.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Toys are strewn EVERYWHERE in my apartment. I also find them in bed with me, as Samantha likes to bring me her Catfish. I like it that way (as I know the kitties do!).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a rule in my house: No cat toys in the bedroom.

Regrettably, my girls don't follow the rules...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I leave my bedroom door opened at night (I lock them out most work nights for my sanity and sleep needs) I always wake up surrounded and covered in cat toys. It was bad enough when it was just Book, now with Neelix it's way worse.


----------

